

Show HN: An Android app for meh.com written entirely in Kotlin - burntcookie90
https://github.com/burntcookie90/KotMeh

======
burntcookie90
Let me know what you guys think!

It's a pretty simple example that uses MVP alongisde Kotlin/Anko.

